# تعلم كل شيء عن صيد الأسماك من خلال هذا الموقع المصري الممتع



## إسلام علي (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 





حقيقة أنا لعبت كثير من الألعاب الرياضية أو الذهنية كنوع من التروح المقبول و ( الشرعي ) عن النفس

والترويح عن النفس أمر يحله الدين ويدعوا إليه ,,,

ومن أفضل ما إستعمت به ,,,رياضة صيد الأسماك 

رياضة مفيدة و لها نتائج وتعلم الصبر وغير مكلفة 

ولها تأثير جميل خاصة لو كانت رحلة جماعية في الأجازة الصيفية 






هذا الموقع الرائع يهتم بكل شيء عن صيد الأسماك في مصر و خارج مصر

وروح الأعضاء في جميلة جداً وودودة 

http://www.egfishingclub.com

وهو به أقسام عديدة بدءاً من تعريف وتعليم الصيد البحري و في المياه العذبة و التعريف بأنواع السمك بالصور والشروح وكيفية صيد كل سمكة ونوع الطعم المناسب و كيفية تحضيره أو شراءه وكيف إستخراج رخصة الصيد و شراء معدات الصيد

بالإضافة إلى أقسام الصور و خاصة صور رحلات الأعضاء ,,, في الحقيقة ممتعة جداً جداً ,,, وفيديوهات أيضاً

والقائم على الموقع ,,مجموعة محترفة ومتخصصة من الصيايدن المصريين الظرفاء ولهم جمعية رسمية مقرها المحلة الكبرى ويمكن الإشتراك معهم في الرحلات بأسعار قليلة 

الموقع المقصود تدخله من هنا http://www.egfishingclub.com
ملحوظة : الموقع لا يتيح التصفح للزوار ,,,لكن سأحوال إقناع الإدارة بفتحه للزوار قريباً

أخوكم : م/ بشر









مجموعة " صياد على ما تفرج "















*http://uk.video.yahoo.com/watch/116509/568554
فيديو لا يفوتك 

والسلام عليكم





*





​


----------



## إسلام علي (7 أبريل 2009)

ملاحظة
أرجو من المشرف عدم نقل الموضوع
وإن لم يوافق فرجاءاً حذفه لا نقله لإن هناك نسخة منه في الملتقى العام


----------

